
Books that make you dumb - nreece
http://booksthatmakeyoudumb.virgil.gr/
======
fake
pretty cool experiment. the books at the very left might cause some
controversy..

~~~
dgabriel
I suppose, but you can't take a list like this at face value. It's fun, but
still meaningless without controlling for various other factors (like
percentage of high scores from public vs. private high schools, etc).

